# Đánh bật nồi xoong bị cháy khi nấu ăn



## tibodinh (3/8/21)

Đánh bật nồi xoong bị cháy khi nấu ăn “Ai trong số chúng ta chưa từng làm cháy nồi?”, máy hút bụi công nghiệp túi vải nghĩ rằng không chỉ những đầu bếp nghiệp dư mới làm cháy nồi bởi chỉ cần đun nồi thịt kho trứng trên bếp quá lâu cũng có thể khiến cho đáy nồi bị cháy đen. Vậy, làm sao để chùi sạch vết cháy đen trên xoong nồi bây giờ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Làm sạch chiếc nồi bị cháy đen trong 3 bước đơn giản Một số chị em sẽ lựa chọn giải pháp vứt bỏ và mua chiếc nồi mới để thay thế. Thế nhưng, máy lau sàn ngồi lái tại sao chúng ta lại phải lãng phí như vậy? Hãy làm theo 5 bước đơn giản sau đây Ana tin chắc chiếc nồi bị cháy của bạn sẽ lại sáng bóng như mới. Bước 1: Ngâm xoong nồi trong nước nóng Việc đầu tiên chúng ta cần làm là ngâm xoong, nồi trong nước nóng khoảng 60 phút. Việc làm này sẽ giúp làm mềm các mảng bám thức ăn và vết cháy đen. Sau đó, bạn đổ nước ngâm xoong nồi đi. Lưu ý, lúc này trong nước ngâm sẽ có nhiều dầu mỡ và một ít cặn bẩn, do vậy bạn nên đổ chúng vào thùng rác bởi nếu đổ vào bồn rửa bát sẽ khiến bạn phải mất công xử lý tắc bồn rửa bát về sau. Bước 2: Dùng chất tẩy rửa chuyên dụng Cách thực hiện: Dùng miếng bọt biển hoặc búi sắt thấm dung dịch tẩy rửa. Sau đó chà xát và cọ rửa bề mặt xoong nồi bị cháy đen. Vì chúng ta đã ngâm xoong nồi từ trước và đây là sản phẩm chuyên dụng nên việc lau chùi sẽ rất đơn giản và nhanh chóng. Bước 3: Rửa sạch lại bình thường Sau khi đã chùi mảng bám đen bám trên xoong nồi, linh kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệpbạn chỉ cần rửa sạch lại bằng nước như bình thường. Lưu ý, nên rửa thật kỹ để loại bỏ sạch hóa chất và nhớ đeo găng tay khi thực hiện. Kết luận Như vậy, chỉ với 3 bước đơn giản mà Ana vừa chia sẻ chiếc xoong nồi bị cháy đen của bạn sẽ trở lại sáng bóng như mới. Và đây là kết quả!


----------

